# here's my setup



## driscoz71 (Sep 20, 2008)

the pics are a little bit old but here is a current list of equipment

tv- 40" rca 1080p (roommates)
receiver- refurb onkyo tx-sr505
speakers- center, mains, and surround from The Speaker Company, no name rear surround (not pictured)
DVD- Xbox 360
Sub- currently 10" kenwood 3.5ft3 to 24.5hz 240watts, build in progress of 7ft3 acoustic elegance AV15-X tuned to 19hz 240 watts

pictured is my 32" 720p samsung that has been upgraded thanks to my roommate, as well as the old sub.


----------

